# Pics of iPads installed in vehicles



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

To whoever has a iPad/iPadmini installed in there vehicle can you please post pics and a description of the way you are processing the signal to your amplifiers. The reason i ask is because i want to use three amplifiers ( 4ch, 2ch and a mono amp ) in my truck and would like to use a iPad as the h/u. The wife is nice enough to let me buy one instead of a new h/u .... Thanks


----------



## namesmeanlittle (Nov 20, 2013)

I do not think you can use an iPad like that, its only ac out not encoded dc. I thought of that, you can use a mac mini the 5 by 5 by 1 inch computers with 500 GB of space (or 1TB for $100 more) with a screen.


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

Damn well that sucks. I was thinking of using a Pure i-20 but not sure which processor i would need?


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Get a pure i20 and run it via optical into a dsp, the. You are set. Look at this http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...lery/154750-drthjta-2010-vw-sportwagen-7.html

Also check out soundman car audio and mobile solutions USA for iPad dash kits


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm running a Audison BitOne with my i20.


----------



## mike_mn (Feb 19, 2014)

You could also use one of these 
and one of these 
if you don't have an optical in processor.


----------



## jamesjones (Mar 8, 2007)

I plan on going iPad Mini > Pure i20 > PPI DSP-88R > Amps.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

jamesjones said:


> I plan on going iPad Mini > Pure i20 > PPI DSP-88R > Amps.


Another great option for the OP!


----------



## jamesjones (Mar 8, 2007)

TheDavel said:


> Another great option for the OP!


It's about the best "budget" way that I can find that will give you processing and a volume controller.


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

TheDavel said:


> Get a pure i20 and run it via optical into a dsp, the. You are set. Look at this http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...lery/154750-drthjta-2010-vw-sportwagen-7.html
> 
> Also check out soundman car audio and mobile solutions USA for iPad dash kits


Look at post #222 for his Ipad install looks very nice.


It'd be cool to see other ways guys install Ipads and I pods. Good thread idea.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

in case you havent seen this yet, it may help you out a bit too.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcwqHF65hMw&list=UU4FiN46mPTtkJxzRXJY21lQ


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks for the great idea guys


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

As TheDavel already mentioned, I'm using a Pure i20 for optical into my H800...


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

jamesjones said:


> I plan on going iPad Mini > Pure i20 > PPI DSP-88R > Amps.


I'm really liking this idea


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

DRTHJTA said:


> As TheDavel already mentioned, I'm using a Pure i20 for optical into my H800...


NICE!!!!
I will be using the same Dayton 3-way comps in my truck.


----------

